# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ritalin για συγκεντρωση? βοηθαει? ειναι συνταγογραφουμενο?

## delena

ξερει κανεις τι παιζει με το ritalin αν οντως βοηθαει στο να συγκεντρωθεις περαν της ADHD σε φυσιολογικο ατομο.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι , νομιζω υπερσυνταγογραφειτε σε χωρες του εξωτερικου κυριως γιατι βοηθαει στις εγκεφαλικες επιδοσεις πχ τους φοιτητες.

Αν σκεφτεσαι παντως να παρεις νοοτροπα φαρμακα οπως ειναι το ritalin , τι να πω.... εγω προτιμω να μεινω μακρυα.

Υπαρχει ολοκληρη συζητηση περι του θεματος απο τους ειδικους. Ας πουμε πινεις ενα καφεδακι .... αυτο ειναι κατα καποιο ενα νοοτροπο περιορισμενης ισχυς. Γιατι τοτε να θεωρουμε κακο κατι που μπορει να ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και αποτελεσματικο?

Εγω θα ελεγα οτι προς το παρον εχεις ενα εγκεφαλο και καλο ειναι να μην παιζεις μαζι του με φαρμακα , αν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις. Δεν εχουμε προχωρησει αρκετα τεχνολογικα.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Το ritalin για μενα είναι από τα πλέον βαριά φάρμακα και πολύ κακώς δίνεται σε παιδιά.
Καλά για φοιτητές στο εξωτερικό δε το συζητώ.

Καίει τον εγκέφαλο.
Είναι σαν να κάνεις over-clocking έναν επεξεργαστή (αν ξέρεις τι πάει να πει αυτό)...

Αν θέλεις συγκέντρωση κάνει τρομερή δουλειά το ginkgo με λεκιθίνη και πάρε όσο θές.
Ginkgo έπαιρνα και 600μγ απλά έλεγχα την πίεση μη μου την ανεβάσει...

Βοηθόυσε πάρα πολύ γιατί λόγω κατάθλιψης χρόνιας είχα τρομερά προβλήματα μνήμης.
Τώρα μου το έκοψε η γιατρός μου εντελώς και μου άφησε μόνο την λεκιθίνη που και αυτή βοηθάει γενικότερα.

Και ω3 αν θες.

Απλά όλα αυτά δρουν σταδιακά και ελαφρά.

Αν θες κάτι να δοκιμάσεις χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση τσίμπα ένα brainvit της healthaid.
Το έπαιρνα στις πανελληνίες. Πολύ καλό...

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Ναι , νομιζω υπερσυνταγογραφειτε σε χωρες του εξωτερικου κυριως γιατι βοηθαει στις εγκεφαλικες επιδοσεις πχ τους φοιτητες.
> 
> Αν σκεφτεσαι παντως να παρεις νοοτροπα φαρμακα οπως ειναι το ritalin , τι να πω.... εγω προτιμω να μεινω μακρυα.
> 
> Υπαρχει ολοκληρη συζητηση περι του θεματος απο τους ειδικους. Ας πουμε πινεις ενα καφεδακι .... αυτο ειναι κατα καποιο ενα νοοτροπο περιορισμενης ισχυς. Γιατι τοτε να θεωρουμε κακο κατι που μπορει να ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και αποτελεσματικο?
> 
> Εγω θα ελεγα οτι προς το παρον εχεις ενα εγκεφαλο και καλο ειναι να μην παιζεις μαζι του με φαρμακα , αν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις. Δεν εχουμε προχωρησει αρκετα τεχνολογικα.



Ενδιαφερον..κι εγω σκεφτομουν να αρχισω να το παιρνω για το διαβασμα. Μια φιλη το επαιρνε σε μονιμη βαση για 2 χρονια και μετα απο 2 χρονια αρχισε να εχει πονοκεφαλους. Εσυ εχεις κπαοιες πιο συγκεκριμενες παρενεργειες στο μυαλο σου? Στην ελλαδα ποιος πρεπει να το συνταγογραφησει?

----------


## panagiwtis23

Αριάδνη πόσο είσαι;
Το ριταλίν η ψυχίατρος μου μου είπε ότι το δίνουν μόνο για ΔΕΠΥ (adhd) σε παιδιά.
Ούτε καν σε ενήλικούς γιατί μου λέει μπορεί να προκαλέσει διπολική διαταραχή και μανία και μετά να παίρνεις όλη σου την ζωή βαριά φάρμακα.

Εντάξει ήταν και λίγο η ψυχίατρος μου ότι να ναι αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές αν δεν έχεις πολύ σοβαρό λόγο δεν το παίρνεις.
Εγώ έχω ADHD αλλά είμαι 24 και δε μπορώ καν να βγάλω διάγνωση επίσημη άρα ούτε να μου το γράψουν.

Τώρα παίρνω DMAE που υποτίθεται πως βοηθάει καλύτερα από το ginkgo και αναμένω...
Το ritalin δεν μου φάινεται και πολύ σόι αφού καταρχάς δουλεύει μόνο 8 ώρες...

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Ειμαι 21.Γενικα απ οσο εχω ψαξει δεν εχω διαβασει για καποια συνδεση με διπολικη διαταραχη ωστοσο επειδη ο εγκεφαλος μας ειναι πολυτιμος και εφοσον ειναι καινουριο φαρμακο αρα οι μακροχρονιες επδρασεις του δεν ειναι δυνατον να ελεγχθουν τεινω προς το να μην ψαχτω προς αυτη την κατευθυνση

----------


## Deleted-member121016

το ritalin αν το παρει καποιος που δεν εχει διασπαση, κανει δουλεια ή ειναι μόνο για άτομα με διασπαση? θυμαμαι μου τοχε δωσει ενας γιατρος για 3 μερες και ημουν πιο συγκεντρωμενη αποτι συνηθως.

----------


## menis_64

ναι οντως βοηθαει και σε ατομα που δεν εχουν διασπαση της προσοχης, βοηθαει να εισαι πιο συγκεντρωμενος και εχεις ενα συνεχες αισθημα διαυγιας, οπως οταν πινεις καφε! εγω θυμαμαι οταν το επαιρνα γινομουν πιο ομηλιτικος απο οτι συνηθως! δυστυχως ειναι απο τα φαρμακα που δεν πρεπει να δινονται για εφορου ζωης γιατι μπορει να προκαλεσει ψυχωση οπως αναγραφει και στις οδηγιες!

----------


## abundance

> Αν θέλεις συγκέντρωση κάνει τρομερή δουλειά το ginkgo με λεκιθίνη και πάρε όσο θές.
> Ginkgo έπαιρνα και 600μγ απλά έλεγχα την πίεση μη μου την ανεβάσει...
> 
> Βοηθόυσε πάρα πολύ γιατί λόγω κατάθλιψης χρόνιας είχα τρομερά προβλήματα μνήμης.
> Τώρα μου το έκοψε η γιατρός μου εντελώς και μου άφησε μόνο την λεκιθίνη που και αυτή βοηθάει γενικότερα.
> 
> Και ω3 αν θες.
> 
> Απλά όλα αυτά δρουν σταδιακά και ελαφρά.


Στην ίδια κατηγορία είναι και το φαρμακευτικό μανιτάρι Ερίκιο το Αγκαθωτό, το οποίο όχι μόνο δεν έχει παρενέργειες αλλά διαθέτει σημαντική βιβλιογραφία και αρκετές κλινικές δοκιμές σε ανθρώπους

----------


## teras

> ξερει κανεις τι παιζει με το ritalin αν οντως βοηθαει στο να συγκεντρωθεις περαν της ADHD σε φυσιολογικο ατομο.


ΟΧΙ δεν βοηθαει ατομο χωρις ΔΕΠΥ, του κανει και κακο. τελεια και παυλα! αντε μαθατε ολοι ελλαδα το ριταλιν και νομιζετε οτι θα σας βοηθησει. και ναι μιλαω εκ πειρας, πριν πει κανεις καμια εξυπναδα.

----------


## teras

επισης τα ατομα με δεπυ ειμαστε φυσιολογικα......οσο και να σε σοκαρει αυτο.............

----------


## kozchr

teras εξαρτάται το πως εννοείς το είμαστε φυσιολογικά άτομα...Εγώ πάντως που διαγνώστηκα με ΔΕΠΥ θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω ritalin αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το πάρεις χωρίς συνταγή γιατρού στην Ελλάδα

----------


## teras

οχι θες συνταγη και δεν ειμαι σιγουρη πως εχουμε ριταλιν ελλαδα. νομιζω ειναι μαζι με μια αλλη ουσια και εχει αλλο ονομα. κατι με μεθ η αμφι
ανοιγεις μεγαλη συζητηση για το τι ειναι φυσιολογικος..
αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι της παρουσης, θεωρω πως ειμαστε απολυτως φυσιολογικα ατομα. δεν παρεκλινουμε και τοσο ωστε να θεωρουμαστε μη φυσιολικα. εμενα με προσβαλλει και λιγο να θεωρουν τη δεπυ ως μη φυσιολογικο. ευτυχως αυτη/ος που το ειπε δεν το βλεπω να ξανασυνδεεται οποτε γλιτωνουμε τον καυγα :P ο ψυχιατρος σουχε πει για το αδηδ? ξεχασα να σε ρωτησω στο αλλο ποστ

----------


## garida

θα παρετε ριταλιν για το διαβασμα?ειμαστε σοβαροι? το ριταλιν ΔΕΝ ειναι για οσους δεν εχουν δεπυ.. και θα το βρειτε νομιζετε ευκολα ελλαδα να σας το δωσουν? και νομιζετε οτι θα σας βοηθησει κιολας? 
νομιζετε. μην κανετε ο,τι διαβαζετε σε σαιτ...ειναι και μερα γιορτης δεν θελω να εκνευριστω παραπανω.

----------


## sidmanners

ξέρετε αν το ritalin είναι καλό να δοθεί σε βαριά κατάθλιψη; γιατί καπου διάβασα ότι ενισχύει την ενσυναίσθηση και σου αφαιρεί τις άμυνες..

----------


## mindcrime

> ξέρετε αν το ritalin είναι καλό να δοθεί σε βαριά κατάθλιψη; γιατί καπου διάβασα ότι ενισχύει την ενσυναίσθηση και σου αφαιρεί τις άμυνες..


Το ritalin δεν το γράφουν οι γιατροί αν δεν έχεις ΔΕΠΥ, κανείς δεν το γράφει αέρα πατέρα.

----------


## boo

απο τοτε απο τη νοσηλεια την τελευταia πηρα dipiperon στο κοκτειλ μου.
εχω παρατηρηση τραγικη αλλεψη μνημης.ξεχναω τη μιση προταση οτα μιλαω.γι αυτο και η εξεταστικη χαλια.δε μπορω να θυμηθω τιποτα.. επισης με ζαλιζει ακομα και καθιστη και με κοιμιζει πολυ
το ritalin θα βοηθουσε σε αυτα?

----------


## mindcrime

> απο τοτε απο τη νοσηλεια την τελευταia πηρα dipiperon στο κοκτειλ μου.
> εχω παρατηρηση τραγικη αλλεψη μνημης.ξεχναω τη μιση προταση οτα μιλαω.γι αυτο και η εξεταστικη χαλια.δε μπορω να θυμηθω τιποτα.. επισης με ζαλιζει ακομα και καθιστη και με κοιμιζει πολυ
> το ritalin θα βοηθουσε σε αυτα?


To θεμα δεν ειναι αν θα βοηθησει αλλα αν συμφωνει ο γιατρπς στη συνταγογραφηση του

----------

